# Network printer Access denaied on 2008 server



## vu3vks (Nov 4, 2009)

We have recently installed 2008 server from this server we are unable to access Toshiba e studio 350 network printer i am able to browse network printer control panel in Browser. At the same time we are able to access, print from XP clients.

Thanks in advance

veerendra

[email protected]


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Security, security, security. You need to give your clients access to shared resources, it will not allow them to access them by default.


----------



## vu3vks (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Rockn,
Thank u very much for responding to me can u tell me where to change security changes


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If it is a shared printer look at the printer properties and either give everyone full access to the printer or set up group based security on who should have access.


----------



## vu3vks (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi,
It is not shared printer it is a Stand alone Network printer with IPaddress it is not connected to any pc.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

According to the Toshiba drivers download page they do not have drivers for server 2008.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is there any security on the network card for the printer? I would still check the server logs to see if there is a security deal going on. Can you ping this printer?


----------

